# Dont use Dark Karo Syrup



## goldenfrog (Jun 30, 2017)

Just an FYI,
Just because it was on sale and it never crossed my mind at the time...... 
Ya'all are allowed to enjoy a good laugh!!!


----------



## upcyclist (Jul 19, 2017)

Too bad we never move things from the lab back to the kitchen--otherwise I'd say you can always use it on your pancakes! :lol:


----------



## anachronism (Jul 19, 2017)

upcyclist said:


> Too bad we never move things from the lab back to the kitchen--otherwise I'd say you can always use it on your pancakes! :lol:



I know! I use food grade Ascorbic Acid in the lab and the temptation to stick my fingers in it and lick them is terrible. 8)


----------

